# small jobs



## paccity (Aug 23, 2012)

some more cottonwood out of the park and some thinning mostly alder and fir . making some elk habitat.


----------



## paccity (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Aug 23, 2012)

and the last one for this year. in the park that is.



feel free to post some picks of your small jobs. it may look like arborist work but i just kill them. don't care about how healthy or pretty they are.:msp_wink:


----------



## mile9socounty (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking good Paccity. I'll try and get some pics of the little job I do on the weekends. Cutting on 40 acres thats getting cat logged.


----------



## slowp (Aug 24, 2012)

Can I borrow your ladder?


----------



## paccity (Aug 31, 2012)

me and the boy went down to cut the high stumps down . cut some small burls off for a friend to. i'll reduce the stumps to mulch next week. only nailed something once..









. oh yea, it still stinks.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks good Pac. On the ground and on the hat. !!


----------



## Samlock (Oct 12, 2012)

Cutting a corridor for the crap tube. This morning's job was to open a branch to the cabin on left. Doesn't show that well in the daybreak light... A tight place.






The guy wearing a pair of dish washing gloves came by to lower the wire. He did all the climbing. I just dropped the trees. There was 9 standing trees on the property, which had no room to fall. The local power company drops their wires down free of charge. Makes it kinda tempting to use their services. 






Way is open and power is back on. I had to an extra hour dismantling piece of that rail fence. Otherwise, a quickie small job.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 12, 2012)

Those cotton woods love a thick hinge dont they.


Ill even post a pic of a fellow Cotton wooder


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 13, 2012)

Small jobs huh, hears some gypo log loading for ya...


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> Small jobs huh, hears some gypo log loading for ya...



Old school!!


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 13, 2012)

Werked out pretty slick, bit of a guessing game on choker placement at first but once it got rolling only took about 45 minutes to load that trailer. would have been faster with tongs (but tongs scare me:msp_scared that and if the dammed gypo yarder would actually idle and quit braking pull start cords... got two loads out today though!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2012)

From the spring GTG here. . . Cody whipped a nice Sisweel on this fir.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> Werked out pretty slick, bit of a guessing game on choker placement at first but once it got rolling only took about 45 minutes to load that trailer. would have been faster with tongs (but tongs scare me:msp_scared that and if the dammed gypo yarder would actually idle and quit braking pull start cords... got two loads out today though!



If you use tongs, a guy needs to fab a spreader bar for them -- then it's nice.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 13, 2012)

Spreader bar's not the issue its the whole failing to grab the log and slipping while squirshing the second loader (i.e. the wife) but maybe I'm paranoid.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> Spreader bar's not the issue its the whole failing to grab the log and slipping while squirshing the second loader (i.e. the wife) but maybe I'm paranoid.



A spreader bar makes it a whole lot easier to find the sweet spot too. . . I reckon you could use a choker on each end rather than a tong.

Yeah, ya don't want to squish the wife, that'd really make her mad! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 13, 2012)

most of what I got for logging is salvaged equipment, so coming up with a spreader bar shouldn't be too hard. got another gypo cedar job to clean up in a few weeks probably need to build a boom to mount to the truck for loading them since they are a residential danger tree job, the gypo yarder takes a day or two to get set up and I'm just sure the neighbors at that sight would not be pleased to have guy lines running through their front yard :rolleyes2:


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess we could hook the guys to one their priuseeses? knaw taint heavy enough...


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 14, 2012)

Showed a buddy how far a Sisweel can pull even a dead Fir away from the gun. Also, not often a guy can cut firewood on flat ground and you can drive right to it -- in these parts anyway.


----------



## Samlock (Oct 19, 2012)

Rubbish small diameter timber I cut last June at the wasteland. Now that its seasoned in the bush over summer, forwarded and piled on the roadside. Waiting for a chipper.


----------



## floyd (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, there are skidding tongs, & loading tongs. I would be scared to load with skidding tongs.

How you unloading that trlr? Ever think of putting some donnage under the logs so one can get forks under them?


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 19, 2012)

Elk habitat is good.

Elk tenderloin is better.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 19, 2012)

floyd said:


> Well, there are skidding tongs, & loading tongs. I would be scared to load with skidding tongs.
> 
> How you unloading that trlr? Ever think of putting some donnage under the logs so one can get forks under them?



the mill that they went to has a tiny little modified ford loader that can pick em off one by one or grab maybe 4-5 logs at one time of that size, fenders are not an issue with these guys, thought about throwing something under em but then that's more work, and when the scale house closes at one pm on a Saturday and its 45 minutes to an hour each way, and 45 minutes to load IF everything goes well, don't leave much time for dinking around with four by fours,


----------



## floyd (Oct 20, 2012)

That is damn handy because yrs ago I had to do that because the mill had a grapple machine to unload.

No place to rig a block so we rolled PP onto the trlr with the team. Had a little dip to put the trlr in so only had to ramp the 2 top tiers.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Oct 20, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Rubbish small diameter timber I cut last June at the wasteland. Now that its seasoned in the bush over summer, forwarded and piled on the roadside. Waiting for a chipper.



There ya go. That will make tor some nice chips!


----------



## Samlock (Oct 20, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> There ya go. That will make tor some nice chips!



I'm just curious to hear which words the operator may pick for describing the stuff after it's gone through his blades... That job ate chain loops for breakfast and lunch and dinner too.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Oct 20, 2012)

Samlock said:


> I'm just curious to hear which words the operator may pick for describing the stuff after it's gone through his blades... That job ate chain loops for breakfast and lunch and dinner too.



Ouch. :msp_mellow:


----------

